# Black-eyed peas and collard greens



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

The only thing about them that would worry me (at all) is if you cook in heavy bacon grease or lots of onions/onion powder. I don't use bacon drippings/grease so mine will get a few bites today of the black eyed peas. I just harvested my collards from the winter garden and I'm not sure they will like those! 

Just in case I did a quick google search and found this:


> Some clients fear the possibility of gas and flatulence if dogs are fed beans. This does not occur commonly. We find this to be more of a problem just by changing brands of dog food than with feeding a bean diet. Green beans are a good component of a weight loss program, but they are not as nutritious or as good of a protein source as other beans. I prefer canned beans because they are pre cooked and ready to serve. Just about every type of bean is acceptable. Pinto, white, northern, black, red, refried beans, chickpeas, black-eyed peas etc. Carrots should be cooked or canned if possible because large pieces of raw carrots can cause and intestinal blockage. Frozen beans and other vegetables are fine too.


source: ::: Burke Veterinary Clinic :::

I have no experience with this clinic, but hope the information is accurate.

Then I found a Whole Dog Journal article quoting Dr. Jeann Dodds and this is what she stated:


> “For bowel disease we use black-eyed peas or beans as a good protein source, multivitamins, plus a basic cereal (home-cooked rice or unusual grains, like flax, quinoa, and so on). Our classic inflammatory bowel disease diet would be a ratio of two-thirds white potatoes mixed with sweet potatoes or yams, with the other third (comprised of) vegetables with fish or eggs, cheese, black-eyed peas or beans, and a multivitamin,” describes Dr. Dodds.


source:Feeding a Vegitarian Diet - Whole Dog Journal Article


----------



## pamnsla (Dec 3, 2013)

Every true southerner knows you gotta have Black Eyed Peas for New Years!! We have cabbage with it though!


----------



## Romeo1 (Apr 19, 2008)

Dallas Gold said:


> The only thing about them that would worry me (at all) is if you cook in heavy bacon grease or lots of onions/onion powder. I don't use bacon drippings/grease so mine will get a few bites today of the black eyed peas. I just harvested my collards from the winter garden and I'm not sure they will like those!
> 
> Just in case I did a quick google search and found this:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. I don't use bacon grease, just put a little ham in it. No onions either. My older dog is finicky but my puppy will eat anything and she has a stomach of steel.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Happy New Year. My wife has the Black-eyed peas and collard greens cooking now. I am not a fan of collard greens but my wife is a traditionalist.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I just ate this! I pressure cooked dried beans with water and chicken broth, some fresh peppers and kale (from our own garden) chopped up, jalepenos and turkey ham chunks. Then I added salsa, fresh tomatoes, fresh avocados and purple onions- delicious!


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

Yep, black eyed peas at dinner! A bite for each of the dogs. Gotta give therm good luck so my pocketbook has good luck and isn't spent all at the vet!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

In Indiana , it was always beans ,ham cornbread,and cabbage, so good, not having it this years, only me,here.


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

I had ham, black eyed peas, sweet potatoes and corn bread. Simple but good.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

We're having black eye peas with sausage over rice with corn bread. 
We're not collard green fans in my household. 

My guys will get a little rice and black eyed peas, but no sausage.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> We're having black eye peas with sausage over rice with corn bread.
> We're not collard green fans in my household.
> 
> My guys will get a little rice and black eyed peas, but no sausage.


That sounds very good. !


----------



## maggiesmommy (Feb 23, 2010)

We had black eyed peas, smoked sausage and sauerkraut...Mag got some peas and stole some sauerkraut I dropped...hope it doesn't make her sick...if it doesn't, I guess she'll come into a lot of money.


----------

